# most expensive royal morph



## eoghan (Oct 15, 2008)

as said above


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

Possibly Ralph Davis' Dreamsicle. 

I would expect banana clowns to leave a big hole in a wallet too.:devil:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

a guy called brock just brought the banana clown at tinley, not sure on the price.

i would exspect the price to be around $100,000

i would say the single reccessive moirph, "tri-stripe" to be the most expensive.

a male has just been sold for $20,000
also the pied clown is for sale at $25,000
a banana will run you up around $30,000 for a hatchling.

ralph davis has turned down offers of $100,000 for one of his '05 female dremsicles, i wouldnt exspect them to be worth anywhere what he wants for them though. $10,000 for a double het male? CRAZY!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

not entirely sure, but i shat myself with laughter when i saw N.E.R.D have a retic project for sale for one and a quarter MILLION!!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> not entirely sure, but i shat myself with laughter when i saw N.E.R.D have a retic project for sale for one and a quarter MILLION!!!


I'm not sure their price of 1,234,678 is a serious one, though... I'm betting if you worked out what each of the morphs ARE and then priced 'em up on the site, you'd find it's closer to 200-300K.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

crazy money, whichever way you look at it.


----------



## eoghan (Oct 15, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> crazy money, whichever way you look at it.


VERY true:mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

eoghan said:


> VERY true:mf_dribble:


 nice if ur selling one tho eh


----------



## eoghan (Oct 15, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> nice if ur selling one tho eh


love to breed morphs like them you would be minted :2thumb: but theres no :censor:chance of tat ever hapnin :devil:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, only the guys at the top, the 1st ones to breed them.


----------

